# What to do with elk burger?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Last fall I was lucky enough to harvest a spike bull and my wife and I have been eating really well off him. All the steaks are gone now, and everything we weren't able to cut up into a neat steak was ground into burger. I have a jerky gun and some mixes I've made some pretty decent jerky with out of this ground stuff. I'm wondering what else might be a tasty way to use up this ground elk. What do you guys do with your elk burger?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Nachos, tacos, meatloaf, burgers (add either pork or beef fat or eggs so they'll stick together), spaghetti and meatballs, truly anything that you'd use beef burger I use wild game burger. The possibilities are endless!;-)


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Nachos, tacos, meatloaf, burgers (add either pork or beef fat or eggs so they'll stick together), spaghetti and meatballs, truly anything that you'd use beef burger I use wild game burger. The possibilities are endless!;-)


That's what I've been thinking also, Johnny. I figured I would probably have to add some moo cow to it, or it might be too lean otherwise.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Add a little more olive oil to the "wild game" burger when you are cooking it. Makes it less dry and brings out some flavors.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I just cooked some elk burgers with a recipe I found on the internet. I mixed an egg, a bunch of crushed rits crackers, worcestershire sauce, red wine vinegar, and minced garlic with a pound of elk burger and fried them til they were medium done. Melted some swiss cheese on top and put them on some toasted sourdough. It was some good eatin'!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Roll out some easy summer sausage or salami without casings like described on page 7 of http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/15220-sausage-recipes-7.html

Or try the Old Fashion Loaf on page 3 in http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/15220-sausage-recipes-16.html


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Make some snack sticks


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I like to put elk burger on a layer of paper towels to get the capilary blood soaked out, then I kneed in some olive oil without mushing up the meat. Then I make chili. Using the Wendy's Chili recipie only substituting elk for beef. You can cook up a bunch and then divide it up into freezer bags, store it in your freezer, and all you have to do it take it out and thaw in hot water or microwave!

Wendy's Not So Secret Chili Recipe


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Any recipe that calls for ground beef just substitute your ground elk in it. Throw in some extra olive oil or butter to add some fat and it is tasty.

We've been doing stuffed peppers lately that have been great. Get some red and green bell peppers, cut them in half and put in the oven for 15 minutes at 375. While they are cooking brown the ground elk with onions, shallots, garlic, and whatever spices you like. Once the meat is browned stuff the peppers with it and top it off with your favorite cheese and put back in the oven until the cheese is melted. Phenomenal.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

And if olive oil isn't around, bacon grease is my personal favorite fat to use!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Go to a grocery store and buy a package/packages of bacon ends and pieces and put it into your HB grind instead of beef fat. Makes it really good for burgers or in chili. Breakfast sausage, brats, polish sausage is always an option as well. The best mix for these will be a 50/50 elk meat and pork meat (pork shoulder roasts work well for this). 

Adding just pork meat and fat to the grind pile makes a good outcome as well.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

High Desert Elk said:


> Go to a grocery store and buy a package/packages of bacon ends and pieces and put it into your HB grind instead of beef fat. Makes it really good for burgers or in chili. Breakfast sausage, brats, polish sausage is always an option as well. The best mix for these will be a 50/50 elk meat and pork meat (pork shoulder roasts work well for this).
> 
> Adding just pork meat and fat to the grind pile makes a good outcome as well.


I made some snack sticks with my elk. I did two batches. One with all elk and another with 50/50 elk and pork. The all elk ones were much better and had a better flavor by far. Pork is needed for some types of sausage, but it is always a good idea to try a few different ratios and see what you like best.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

True - snack sticks (SlimJims) are one thing you usually do not want a lot of fat in, more lean meat. The 50/50 is just my preference, everyone is different on taste. Much anymore, I need more pork is some of my stuff. We have a meat processing business, so with being able to have as much as I want out of game meat - my tastes have changed over the years.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I actually have bacon ends ground up with my elk instead of beef fat. I put around 15%. It makes some pretty good burger. I have a butcher up here that does it pretty cheap. But we use elk and deer burger for everything. Funny thing is the wife and kids don't even know, at least until after they eat it. ;-)


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know if I would eat the elk burger its really bad tasting. I would notify a couple guys on here and we would take it off your hands so you don't taste that nasty stuff.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Texas chili, has no beans.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Gumbo said:


> Texas chili, has no beans.


Do you have a recipe for this?

I love chili, but for social and gastrointestinal reasons I have to go easy on the beans.


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

Brazilian fruitata. potatoes, onions, garlic, black pepper, ground elk. With cinnamon apples cooked with onions on top


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

My family prefers the elk over the beef. 

Get a jerky shooter and make jerky!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Do you have a recipe for this?
> 
> I love chili, but for social and gastrointestinal reasons I have to go easy on the beans.


This is a common and easy one. Search Google for recipes for Texas Red.

Bowl O' Red - Classic Chili Recipe

The influence behind this chili recipe came from my maternal grandfather, who when working with the Santa Fe Railroad learned how to prepare it from the "cookies," or trail cooks. It has won numerous chili cook-offs and is one of the really true original chilis.

2 Tablespoons shortening, preferably solid shortening such as lard or butter
1 large onion, coarsely chopped
3 pounds beef chuck, cut into ½-inch cubes
3 medium-size garlic cloves, finely chopped
¼ cup ground hot chile or to taste
¼ cup ground mild chile
1 Tablespoon ground cumin
About 3 cups water
1-1/2 teaspoons salt

1. Heat lard in a large heavy pot over medium heat. Add onion and cook until softened. Remove from heat.

2. Add meat, garlic, ground chiles and cumin to pot. Break up any lumps. Stir in the water and salt. Return to heat. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer, uncovered, 2-1/2 to 3 hours, stirring occasionally, until the meat is very tender and the flavors are well blended. Add more water if necessary. Taste and adjust seasonings.

3. Serve with fixin's 'n mixins' of coarsely grated cheeses, pickled jalapenos, chopped onion and sour cream with lime wedges garnished with a "ruffle" of red chile.

Jane's Southwest Recipes and more great ideas for cooking with chiles.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Picadillo is a latino style chili served over rice.

INGREDIENTS
•	2 pounds ground venison
•	2 tablespoons water
•	½ teaspoon baking soda
•	Salt and pepper
•	1 green bell pepper, stemmed, seeded, and cut into 2-inch pieces
•	1 onion, halved and cut into 2-inch pieces
•	2 tablespoons vegetable oil
•	1 tablespoon dried oregano
•	1 tablespoon ground cumin
•	½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
•	6 garlic cloves, minced
•	1 (14.5-ounce) can whole tomatoes, drained and chopped coarse
•	¾ cup dry white wine
•	½ cup beef broth
•	½ cup raisins
•	3 bay leaves
•	1/2 cup pimento-stuffed green olives, chopped coarse
•	2 tablespoons capers, rinsed
•	1 tablespoon red wine vinegar, plus extra for seasoning

INSTRUCTIONS
1.	Toss beef and pork with water, baking soda, ½ teaspoon salt, and ¼ teaspoon pepper in bowl until thoroughly combined. Set aside for 20 minutes.
2.	Meanwhile, pulse bell pepper and onion in food processor until chopped into ¼-inch pieces, about 12 pulses.

3.	Heat oil in large Dutch oven over medium-high heat until shimmering. Add chopped vegetables, oregano, cumin, cinnamon, and ¼ teaspoon salt; cook, stirring frequently, until vegetables are softened and beginning to brown, 6 to 8 minutes. Add garlic and cook, stirring constantly, until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add tomatoes and wine and cook, scraping up any browned bits, until pot is almost dry, 3 to 5 minutes. Stir in broth, raisins, and bay leaves and bring to simmer.

4.	Reduce heat to medium-low, add meat mixture in 2-inch chunks to pot, and bring to gentle simmer. Cover and cook, stirring occasionally with 2 forks to break meat chunks into ¼- to ½-inch pieces, until meat is cooked through, about 10 minutes.

5.	Discard bay leaves. Stir in olives and capers. Increase heat to medium-high and cook, stirring occasionally, until sauce is thickened and coats meat, about 5 minutes. Stir in vinegar and season with salt, pepper, and extra vinegar to taste. Serve.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Gumbo said:


> This is a common and easy one. Search Google for recipes for Texas Red.
> 
> Bowl O' Red - Classic Chili Recipe
> 
> ...


I spell it Cooky. :grin:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Do you have a recipe for this?
> 
> I love chili, but for social and gastrointestinal reasons I have to go easy on the beans.


I cook a lot of beans, and the best thing I have found to reduce the emissions is to soak the beans overnight in water. The next morning drain the water and rinse the beans. In fact, if you change the water several times it helps too.

This does work. Don't get me wrong, it doesn't eliminate the need to excuse yourself from the family room and go check on the dogs, but it does reduce the frequency to the point that you might be able to blame the occasional leak on the dogs.


----------

